# [PCGamer] The creator of Ethereum got into crypto because Blizzard nerfed his character



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-creator...crypto-because-blizzard-nerfed-his-character/ 

_"I happily played World of Warcraft during 2007-2010," Buterin writes in his bio, "but one day Blizzard removed the damage component from my beloved warlock's Siphon Life spell. I cried myself to sleep, and on that day I realized what horrors centralized services can bring. I soon decided to quit."_

 ----- hard to believe gpu mining might not even be a thing (since bitcoin miners use ASICS) all because of a WoW patch that nerfed Warlocks.  What a fucking weird time to be alive. I swear Elon Musk might be right that this is all just a computer simulation. What a shit show humanity is.

@lexluthermiester @trog100 @ZenZimZaliben @Metroid @RandallFlagg


----------



## Metroid (Oct 4, 2021)

I remember that vitalik used to hang out at MTGOX and btce in 2013, to me eth like other cryptocoins was always a coin to steal btc, crypto since its inception in 2010 is 99.9% manipulation and 0.01% margin of error ehhe

Anyway, I understand him, however eth is not the best example of a decentralized blockchain.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

I just think it is fascinating that even NFT's might not even exist without a simple WoW patch... who knows the chain of events... I mean one can always argue well someone else would have come along eventually. That is true, but on same hand that something may not have stuck, lot of this stuff is just timing and naming and being at the right place at the right time.

Mindblowing to me... if WoW had not nerfed Warlocked... the world might look entirely different, without ETH supporting crypto momentum, BTC might not have even made a comeback, no one could ever reall know these things. Just mindblowing. lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

So a cry baby 16 year old wow player screwed the world oh haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> So a cry baby 16 year old wow player screwed the world oh haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa



I wouldn't necessarily agree with that, I don't think he had any idea how big it would grow and how much it might influence climate change and short term greed. He is going to proof of stake at some point, which should help, but he has delayed this a few times now... so eh... I feel like if he really cared about the energy grid/limited resources, climate change, etc he would have doubled down and got proof of stake done quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily agree with that, I don't think he had any idea how big it would grow and how much it might influence climate change and short term greed. He is going to proof of stake at some point, which should help, but he has delayed this a few times now... so eh... I feel like if he really cared about the energy grid/limited resources, climate change, etc he would have doubled down and got proof of stake done quicker.



Happily made 1 billion dollars from it though, so no worries about damage caused eh


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Happily made 1 billion dollars from it though, so no worries about damage caused eh



I remember reading an article about Ethereum very early on, something about 20% of all the coins from ETH were under lock and key to be distributed at a later day and time, and that is why I immediately passed on it. Can't find that article now, didn't search that hard, but eh. Doesn't really matter anymore. All this shit is a scam imo. We literally do not have wiggle room for climate change at all, and we just threw a **** ton of carbon output at fake coins over the last 12 years. It's really sad.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

Imagine what he could do to actually help the planet with that much cash? or help the needy? but where is the money, sat in his mining? account. just another greedy ass mining toad


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes, the world is now ruled effectively by sweaty nerds that got bullied in school.

Go figure. There is a last-gen leftover of strong men left, but the rest is snowflake material using brains instead. Dudes like Trump (and Xi... and Erdogan... Bolsonaro) are just spasms of an age gone by. Very dangerous stuff  And they're all like the inventors of old 'But I never thought they could go this far with my tech'. Ignorance is bliss, as if gunpowder and nukes never happened. We just create systems now with equal force and give them to everyone. Free of charge! I mean just consider the power of cyber now, even in the military... if you can't control your intel, you're not going anywhere. No power? GL HF strong arming people in the dark. No transaction/money? No stuff for you.

And here the women thought they were going to have their 15 minutes now going forward.


----------



## Rithsom (Oct 4, 2021)

To me, crypto itself isn't that bad. It has the potential to make things more quick and efficient, like using a credit card instead of cash. Besides, one day, all of the governments are going to create and force us to use cryptocurrencies whether we like it or not. So, we might as well get used to them now.

It's the mining part of crypto that I can't stand. It is just wasteful beyond reason. The creator of ETH definitely missed the mark on that one...


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 4, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> To me, crypto itself isn't that bad. It has the potential to make things more quick and efficient, like using a credit card instead of cash. Besides, one day, all of the governments are going to create and force us to use cryptocurrencies whether we like it or not. So, we might as well get used to them now.
> 
> It's the mining part of crypto that I can't stand. It is just wasteful beyond reason. The creator of ETH definitely missed the mark on that one...


Well he played WoW so he probably got used to farming/grinding etc.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> To me, crypto itself isn't that bad. It has the potential to make things more quick and efficient, like using a credit card instead of cash. Besides, one day, all of the governments are going to create and force us to use cryptocurrencies whether we like it or not. So, we might as well get used to them now.
> 
> It's the mining part of crypto that I can't stand. It is just wasteful beyond reason. The creator of ETH definitely missed the mark on that one...



crypto is more quick and efficient? it can't even handle the transaction load of Visa/Mastercard by a fraction without massive delays... lol


----------



## Rithsom (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> crypto is more quick and efficient? it can't even handle the transaction load of Visa/Mastercard by a fraction without massive delays... lol



Notice that I said, "_potential_ to make things more quick and efficient".


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Notice that I said, "_potential_ to make things more quick and efficient".



I have the potential to get a gf by the age of 40, but I doubt if it happens.  Potential means a lot of ****


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 4, 2021)

It's more efficient for the end user, but as a technology it's the furthest thing from efficiency, it's like delivering a single stick of ram on an 18 wheeler.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have the potential to get a gf by the age of 40, but I doubt if it happens.  Potential means a lot of ****


40 year old virgin.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 4, 2021)

Uhhh, it's a game and he was unhappy with the mechanics changing which has only happened like a million times on WoW since vanilla. So now he rage quit and quite literally started his own game where the early adopters are the ones who reap the greatest benefits. Sounds like someone who doesn't like losing or supporting others. That's probably why he was DPS and not a healer or tank.  

tl;dr: How many different ways can you say selfish overgrown child?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Uhhh, it's a game and he was unhappy with the mechanics changing which has only happened like a million times on WoW since vanilla. So now he rage quit and quite literally started his own game where the early adopters are the ones who reap the greatest benefits. Sounds like someone who doesn't like losing or supporting others. That's probably why he was DPS and not a healer or tank.



Yeah, there has to be some hubris involved when you make a world wide currency at a very young age, thinking you know more than economics experts who have studied patterns and theories for decades. Still haven't found that ETH or BTC bank willing to lend me some money based on my credit score to finance a new house btw... let me know when... ROFL


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah, there has to be some hubris involved when you make a world wide currency at a very young age, thinking you know more than economics experts who have studied patterns and theories for decades. Still haven't found that ETH or BTC bank willing to lend me some money based on my credit score to finance a new house btw... let me know when... ROFL


Volatility is not what people want to see when doing long term investments. The lack of controls around the currency is the very reason it's prone to manipulation. It's the stock market with no centralized (or really even decentralized) control. It's literally the wild west of currencies where fraud is not just allowed, but seemingly encouraged through mechanisms like pump and dump schemes. You know, things that would be illegal in almost any other modern market. It's like designer drugs used to skirt around drug laws until the feds catch on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> https://www.pcgamer.com/the-creator...crypto-because-blizzard-nerfed-his-character/
> 
> _"I happily played World of Warcraft during 2007-2010," Buterin writes in his bio, "but one day Blizzard removed the damage component from my beloved warlock's Siphon Life spell. I cried myself to sleep, and on that day I realized what horrors centralized services can bring. I soon decided to quit."_
> 
> ...


He cried himself to sleep over a video game character? 

I love this paragraph at the end of the statement;


> Many of us have been affected by a strategy we rely on being deemed OP and hit by a nerf. Very few of us subsequently cry ourselves to sleep, quit the game, and then dedicate the rest of our lives to a pyramid scheme for dorks that contributes to an environmental crisis, graphics card shortages, art theft, and ends up being banned in China.


That about sums it up!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 4, 2021)

I wouldn't have even noticed the nerfed spell the nerd, and certainly wouldn't cry over it, it's not like loosing a leg is it.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I wouldn't have even noticed the nerfed spell the nerd, and certainly wouldn't cry over it, it's not like loosing a leg is it.



You'd be surprised at what some people will notice about an online game when things are changed and the extent those people will rage.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> You'd be surprised at what some people will notice about an online game when things are changed and the extent those people will rage.



part of it is due to the autism spectrum, some people are more on the spectrum then others, those people I pity - because they will have difficult lives.  as I am also on the spectrum I can relate, however I am not that far on the spectrum, so I can't relate to this particular story. but I do think if he truly cared about environmental change he would let go of his own hubris and ego and move to proof of stake faster. he sure did take his sweet time. excuses excuses. more like... people with lots of ETH whispering in his ear is my guess, and since he is most likely on the spectrum(I think he said as much on Lex Friedman's podcast, but don't quote me on that, its been awhile since I watched it) - it feels nice having friends and being liked, so he doesn't know any better as someone on the spectrum, I know in those rare moments when I do finally get friends irl, it clouds my judgement from time to time. truly I feel sorry for him and I hope he can rise above and save the day, rather than continue in these foolish endeavors that damage the planet.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I wouldn't have even noticed the nerfed spell the nerd, and certainly wouldn't cry over it, it's not like loosing a leg is it.


Man I'd be a less than a stump by now if I lost parts over every nerf I encountered in gaming life 



Aquinus said:


> Volatility is not what people want to see when doing long term investments. The lack of controls around the currency is the very reason it's prone to manipulation. It's the stock market with no centralized (or really even decentralized) control. It's literally the wild west of currencies where fraud is not just allowed, but seemingly encouraged through mechanisms like pump and dump schemes. You know, things that would be illegal in almost any other modern market. It's like designer drugs used to skirt around drug laws until the feds catch on.



Haha well put, its even true the new cryptos that pop up all the time are the designer drugs for its users.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Man I'd be a less than a stump by now if I lost parts over every nerf I encountered in gaming life



see post number 23 above yours


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> but I do think if he truly cared about environmental change he would let go of his own hubris and ego and move to proof of stake faster.


This. The guy is a greedy hypocrite.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> see post number 23 above yours



Interesting thoughts, and probably true.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 4, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Man I'd be a less than a stump by now if I lost parts over every nerf I encountered in gaming life



Same here, oh boy I can't even imagine to count the nerfs I had to deal with since I'm gaming especially my past online gaming years.
Tbh after a while I actively started avoiding clearly OP things cause I knew that sooner or later it will get nerfed/fixed so better not even get used to it in the first place. 

Most of the time I just shrug it off and mind my own business as usual and keep playing/adapt but I would lie if I said that certain nerfs/changes/fixes did not annoy me a few times.
Tho I don't think I ever threw a tantrum over it or even rage on forums like some ppl do.

Other than that I found this little bit of info kinda interesting in a way, I had no idea how ETH came to existence since I barely follow anything crypto other than checking hardware prices every now and then + check in the Crypto topic in case there are news about its 'potential' end. _'yeah one can hope right'_


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2021)

I think the irony is the $1B, otherwise we wouldn't be laughing his joke of a career.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 4, 2021)

All the nerfs flew over my head, clearly.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2021)

> "Love to see the thing you've put the singular most amount of effort into in your life get appropriated for a techbro-born planet-destroying pyramid scheme," Hindes wrote in a follow-up tweet.


Wait until visa and mastercard tagteam joins the same copyright title fight. I long to see these debased coin makers see the end of the road.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Mindblowing to me... if WoW had not nerfed Warlocked... the world might look entirely different, without ETH supporting crypto momentum, BTC might not have even made a comeback, no one could ever reall know these things. Just mindblowing. lol


Well we will never know, I think if eth has not been created, another coin would have taken its place, probably almost the same or better than eth, my point is, history is strange, many projects better than eth did not go on because eth might be somewhat similar to what they wanted to create and they let it go.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 4, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Well we will never know, I think if eth has not been created, another coin would have taken its place, probably the same or better than eth, my point is history is strange, many projects better than eth did not go on because eth might be somewhat similar to what they wanted to create and they let it go.


If they could make it decentralised, very efficient , and actually effective for large scale transaction use, while POS then I think they would be onto something.
Possibly.

It's really his reasoning for creating it that's got me baffled, they're only related or relevant to each other (Wow spells and crypto)by the use of computers.

And the waffle of bitcoins, gains had no influence, my arse!.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> So a cry baby 16 year old wow player screwed the world oh haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa



Must been a total awakening for him, company's been nerfing shit for like ever ( POE anyone ? ) and he got butt hurt.  But clearly has skills to do better stuff with his life although it's a shame it's crypto.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> part of it is due to the autism spectrum, some people are more on the spectrum then others, those people I pity - because they will have difficult lives.  as I am also on the spectrum I can relate, however I am not that far on the spectrum, so I can't relate to this particular story. but I do think if he truly cared about environmental change he would let go of his own hubris and ego and move to proof of stake faster. he sure did take his sweet time. excuses excuses. more like... people with lots of ETH whispering in his ear is my guess, and since he is most likely on the spectrum(I think he said as much on Lex Friedman's podcast, but don't quote me on that, its been awhile since I watched it) - it feels nice having friends and being liked, so he doesn't know any better as someone on the spectrum, I know in those rare moments when I do finally get friends irl, it clouds my judgement from time to time. truly I feel sorry for him and I hope he can rise above and save the day, rather than continue in these foolish endeavors that damage the planet.



I'm a stickler for numbers and attention to detail for things that I like. I played a MUD for years and the staff that ran it had issues with doing "stealth nerfs". They'd make adjustments to things - how spells worked in terms of damage or how weapons functioned and so on without making announcements.

I'd call them out on changes to parts of the system that I made use of because numbers weren't adding up. I'd have to hound them for days, weeks even asking if there was a bug that cropped up or if they changed something. Eventually, the GMs would finally admit they adjusted how something worked because they basically felt like changing something they didn't personally like.

For things I called out, other players never noticed the changes until I pointed them out. Eventually there'd be a large group of people asking what changed and why or if it was a bug that needs to be fixed.

For me it's not about if something gets changed, change doesn't really bother me, I just need to know why it was changed or if it's broken and when it's going to be fixed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm a stickler for numbers and attention to detail for things that I like. I played a MUD for years and the staff that ran it had issues with doing "stealth nerfs". They'd make adjustments to things - how spells worked in terms of damage or how weapons functioned and so on without making announcements.
> 
> I'd call them out on changes to parts of the system that I made use of because numbers weren't adding up. I'd have to hound them for days, weeks even asking if there was a bug that cropped up or if they changed something. Eventually, the GMs would finally admit they adjusted how something worked because they basically felt like changing something they didn't personally like.
> 
> ...




in contrast to this FFXIV mmo just did a 7 hour patch note video the other day... and youtubers summarized it in 20 min to 1 hr video...  different communities lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2021)

Holy cow that article is a edgy piece of garbage that has no business being on a "legitimate" website.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Holy cow that article is a edgy piece of garbage that has no business being on a "legitimate" website.




I mean if the guy who created eth actually said that and they verified the source, which they seem to have done, then mmk.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean if the guy who created eth actually said that and they verified the source, which they seem to have done, then mmk.



Just because a story contains facts doesn't excuse awful writing/reporting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just because a story contains facts doesn't excuse awful writing/reporting.


The article was well written and stated.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The article was well written and stated.





> Very few of us subsequently cry ourselves to sleep, quit the game, and then dedicate the rest of our lives to a pyramid scheme for dorks that contributes to an environmental crisis, graphics card shortages, art theft, and ends up being banned in China.



The article reads like a blog post of a rambling neckbeard.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2021)

interesting ... it was invented by a random bob who played a "faceroll" class ... who knew ...

("Faceroll class" was the nickname for Warlocks in my guild ... "you put your face on one end of the keyboard and then roll over to the other end", only achievable with a NKRO, you notice a bad warlock if it does not work, he clearly did not do enough research on that ultra developed technic.) 



ShiBDiB said:


> Holy cow that article is a edgy piece of garbage that has no business being on a "legitimate" website.


the guy played a Warlock ... he was probably edgy ...


----------



## Metroid (Oct 4, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> If they could make it decentralised, very efficient , and actually effective for large scale transaction use, while POS then I think they would be onto something.
> Possibly.
> 
> It's really his reasoning for creating it that's got me baffled, they're only related or relevant to each other (Wow spells and crypto)by the use of computers.
> ...


Yeah, eth as it stands is somewhat centralized, plus supply will be infinite, pos will always reward eth, just like mining but at less rate than mining. Anyway, I play the market, I hold no crypto long term, going as it goes can earn a lot lot more money than just hold long term, plus we never know what could happen to cryptos overnight.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. The guy is a greedy hypocrite.


It's not so simple.  He wanted to do the move literally years ago.  He faced being removed as the head dev and/or a hardfork happening if he went through with it.

Crypto users have dragged their feet on this way more than him.



AsRock said:


> Must been a total awakening for him, company's been nerfing shit for like ever ( POE anyone ? ) and he got butt hurt.  But clearly has skills to do better stuff with his life although it's a shame it's crypto.


I was in a similar boat when I realized I couldn't do journalism anymore (was getting painful for me at the end).  At the end of my crypto series I had a design doc to make a coin that rewarded users via a time based lottery for having IPv4 addresses that were verifiably unique.  I called it a "proof of presence" algorithm.

I didn't release or even finish the dev of it, out of fear people would take a good idea to eliminate energy consumption, and instead break the IPv4 web gobbling up IPv4 addresses.  And you know they would.

I instead went into security consulting.  Riches?  No.  But I can sleep at night.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> The article reads like a blog post of a rambling neckbeard.


Yup, saw that. Even quoted it in post #20. There was nothing technically wrong with the structure and context of that statement. You have issues with it either because you identify with the person who was the target of the statement or because you're a supporter of cryptocoin, perhaps both.. Don't take it personally.



R-T-B said:


> It's not so simple. He wanted to do the move literally years ago. He faced being removed as the head dev and/or a hardfork happening if he went through with it.
> 
> Crypto users have dragged their feet on this way more than him.


That means nothing. He needed to make the change and didn't. Whether the reason was greed or a fear of losing power is irrelevant, he failed to make the correct choice and that makes him a hypocrite.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That means nothing. He needed to make the change and didn't. Whether the reason was greed or a fear of losing power is irrelevant, he failed to make the correct choice and that makes him a hypocrite.


Maybe.  But you have to realize the ultimate point was things would have went along this way with or without him...  there wasn't really much the "right" choice would have done except curtail his future ability to direct the project.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Maybe.  But you have to realize the ultimate point was things would have went along this way with or without him...  there wasn't really much the "right" choice would have done except curtail his future ability to direct the project.



so basically his rage from a WoW patch opened a pandora's box he no longer could control... so now we are living in a God of War game because of a patch from a WoW game, because a kid was super lonely and got upset over a patch.

honestly I feel fucking sad. I hate this modern world we live in, and I honestly don't blame the ETH creator at all, in fact I wish I was his friend back then on some WoW server. this state of existence we have is just so ****** up.

honestly I think there might be some evidence for Elon Musk's claim that this is all just a computer simulation, too much crazy *** **** has been going on for a decade now.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2021)

That's my take on it, yes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

Hackers drain cryptocurrency accounts of thousands of Coinbase users
					

They apparently phished for passwords and then used a flaw in Coinbase's 2FA to empty the victims' accounts.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




Even accounts with 2fa were stolen from apparently... wow... nothing beats physical cash. That's what modern society keeps teaching me over and over.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Hackers drain cryptocurrency accounts of thousands of Coinbase users
> 
> 
> They apparently phished for passwords and then used a flaw in Coinbase's 2FA to empty the victims' accounts.
> ...



Note the phishing for passwords. They didn't just circumvent 2FA.

But let's face it, you say modern society is strange, but really, the cat and mouse between burglar and bank is how old now? Thievery is of all ages and the nature of it evolves as does security.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Hackers drain cryptocurrency accounts of thousands of Coinbase users
> 
> 
> They apparently phished for passwords and then used a flaw in Coinbase's 2FA to empty the victims' accounts.
> ...



I work with a guy that said once his dad found out that Biden was working on being able to monitor all your bank transactions he pulled all his money out of the banks and safety deposit boxes. I'm told he now has a handful of safes he keeps in secure places that all his money and items of value go into.

I have trust issues, but sometimes I forget that my trust issues pale in comparison to others.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I work with a guy that said once his dad found out that Biden was working on being able to monitor all your bank transactions he pulled all his money out of the banks and safety deposit boxes. I'm told he now has a handful of safes he keeps in secure places that all his money and items of value go into.
> 
> I have trust issues, but sometimes I forget that my trust issues pale in comparison to others.



yeah that is a little much. I do believe its good to have some in cash, but most in bank lol


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 16, 2021)

Fun fact is withdrawing a large amount of cash is a good way to get the feds watching you where they'd not have cared before...


----------

